# Нужен совет



## a.v.fokin (8 Сен 2010)

Посоветуйте какой баян выбрать для мальчика 10 лет (4 класс муз.школы). Нужен готово-выборный.


----------



## zet10 (8 Сен 2010)

Все зависит от ваших материальных возможностей,лучше брать итальянца!


----------



## DrVan`OK (8 Сен 2010)

рубинчик... а потом как "соспеет" в классу 6 то нужно задуматься и о хорошем инструменте...


----------



## a.v.fokin (8 Сен 2010)

Спасибо. Может быть подскажете конкретную конкретную марку и модель итальянца? Рубинчик это что? Прошу простить, я делитант.


----------



## Jupiter (8 Сен 2010)

Рубин-5,Кировский баян,лет 35 уже выпускают.Этот 58 кнопок диапазона, есть просто "Рубин"- тот 61/120,готововыборные инструменты.Но для маленького мальчика не пойдут- тяжеловаты. Из дорогих- итальянцы,БалониБурини можно,Юпитер,Акко.У последних, Российских марок есть от 46 кнопок в правой.По весу и габаритам подойдут...НО ДОРОГО,БЛИН!


----------



## zet10 (9 Сен 2010)

Если у ребенка есть прицел поступления в Муз училище,то есть смысл собраться и купить достойный,3-х голосный Итальянец(модель я вам потом подскажу),ежели в планах этого нет,то хватит и Рубина(модели 6,7)...кстати Фабрика в Кирове все же закрылась,последние инструменты которые они мне привозили были уж совсем низкого уровня,постоянно механника подводила,голоса совсем дрянные ставили,но цена данных образцов достигала 45 тыс.руб.


----------



## a.v.fokin (9 Сен 2010)

zet10 и Jupiter спасибо за помощь. Я в интернете нашел сайты(на русском языке) VIGNONI и FISITALIA. Что вы думаете об этих инструментах. Кроме этого нашел "Тула" БН-12, а цена между прочим почти как у итальянцев. Что вы можете сказать о БН-12.

Спасибо.


----------



## zet10 (9 Сен 2010)

Тульский не рекомендовал бы...что касаемо "VIGNONI",я ожидаю партию детских инструментов через две недели можете подехать ко мне в магазин и посмотреть их.Рекомендовал бы инструмент "Бурини",очень удачно получаются у них детские модели!


----------



## SibBayan (9 Сен 2010)

zet10 писал:


> кстати Фабрика в Кирове все же закрылась,последние инструменты которые они мне привозили были уж совсем низкого уровня,постоянно механника подводила,голоса совсем дрянные ставили,но цена данных образцов достигала 45 тыс.руб.


Смотря у кого на фабрике брать Рубины. Есть там дельцы--Рубин (без номера, деревянные клапана, лежачие пиколки и т.д.) полируют, ставят левый полукорпус с шестью рядами, крышки правые ставят новые (кое-как подогнанные), голоса старые (бывают плохие), даже мех оставляют старый и вдувают за недорого. Есть организации (довольно крупные перекупы) которые их берут и предлагают всем подряд как новые. 
У нас есть нормальные фабричные Рубины-5,6,7 (цена 40 тыс). Сейчас в наличии Рубин-6 и Кировский-3 (30 тыс).


----------



## a.v.fokin (9 Сен 2010)

А где магазин?


----------



## SibBayan (9 Сен 2010)

Мы в Новосибирске. Звоните в рабочее время 8 (383) 2871426


----------



## patap (12 Сен 2010)

Народ! Подскажите, где можно мех для баяня заказать не очень кучеряво?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (12 Сен 2010)

На днях был в Тульской гармони.Мех на Ясную Поляну новый в пределах 9-10 тысяч.Но вот сроки исполнения почти 3 месяца.Как мне сказали-у них на первом месте план,а все остальное как получится.


----------



## Bulgarin (12 Сен 2010)

patap писал:


> Подскажите, где можно мех для баяня заказать не очень кучеряво?


пишите в личку, были где-то контакты одной тетечки... 4года назад за 3,5 т.р. мех сделали.


----------

